# Fav "old" apple computers



## Ferdinand (Jun 26, 2006)

Whats your favourite old apple computer?

Mine is the 2002 iMac.


----------



## Gig' (Jun 26, 2006)

I voted for the Cube eventhough I never owned one, I think the concept was kinda cool at the time.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 26, 2006)

I agree with you. I saw some (even though never owned any) and they look much better than the new PowerMac thats in the stores now.


----------



## adambyte (Jun 26, 2006)

lol. These aren't OLD. My Centris 660AV is old!


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 26, 2006)

With "old" I meant ones that arent getting produced anymore and arent in the Apple Stores anymore.

Ferdinand

PS: Yeah, the Centris computers are old!


----------



## JetwingX (Jun 26, 2006)

Gig' said:
			
		

> I voted for the Cube eventhough I never owned one, I think the concept was kinda cool at the time.



i always had a dream of spring loading the CD-Rom drive so that it would be a game to catch CD's as they fell from you ceiling


----------



## fryke (Jun 26, 2006)

This is silly. There are no real "classics" in this list (like, well, the Mac Classic, for example, the Mac Plus, the SE, the SE/30, the Mac II, the Mac IIfx or the Macintosh Colour Classic and...) but then there's "first PowerBook". Suddenly, out of the blue, there's the PowerBook 100, a decade or more older than any of the other mentioned computers...

Well, my favourite "old" Apple Computer is the Macintosh PowerBook 180. It rocked.


----------



## powermac (Jun 26, 2006)

My favorite is the Mac SE, not on the poll. My G3 was a great machine, with so many options, and just as many upgrade options as well.


----------



## pds (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah - hardly "old"...

I have to go with my Powerbook 145/170, just because it was the first Mac I owned. (It's still typing somewhere.)

On the list, the clamshell iBook (also because it was mine) and the Cube for reasons mentioned above.


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 26, 2006)

Apple has made a bazillion different models over the years, so this is better suited to a plain ol' discussion than an actual poll. Anyway, I already posted mine in your other thread. In short: the 2000-2001 iMac DV+ (Ruby model in particular).

I wasn't a Mac enthusiast until the mid 90s, so the REAL "classic Macs" don't register much with me. When I started using Macs, Apple's hardware design was decidedly ho-hum. Clones were smacking them around on price, performance, and style. It wasn't until '98, with the introduction of the iMac, that I started to consider Apple's hardware division really worthwhile.


----------



## ora (Jun 26, 2006)

I loved my performa 630 as it was my first mac, but my fave would have to be the first mac i saw, i think an se30 but can't be sure, it was a small all in one black and white apple used for dtp in the publishers my Aunt worked for. I played some game where you had to drop the guy from the helicopter into the hay bale on it, i forget the name. It was the beginning of my mac cultism.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jun 26, 2006)

Quadra 840AV  my fave Mac of all time!


----------



## sgould (Jun 26, 2006)

I've still got a soft spot for the Lisa which turned into the MacXL.  This is the machine that got a lot of us hooked on Mac computing in the early '80's.  So much so, I think I can say that I have never typed a DOS command to do anything in 25 years of daily use of a computer


----------



## fryke (Jun 26, 2006)

I was turned by a Mac Plus. By several, actually. They had them at the school I went to at the time. Hm. Thinking about those days, I had several "favourite" Macs over time. Loved my PowerBook 150, the 180 I was using for a couple of weeks, even the 180c, although it didn't run long on battery, loved my Performa 630... Well, the PB 180 would still have been my favourite Mac ever. Although I never owned one without a "c" in the name.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jun 27, 2006)

ya, your missing all the classic old macs, the real old macs.  in your list, short of the 1st powerbook, they are just yesterday's model, not old macs.  mine has to be my quadra 800.  it was really my 1st mac.  spent $25 to get it at an university surplus in fall of 99.  i loved it, and it served me faithfully until i got a ppc 7500 two years later.  now i miss my 68040


----------



## Gig' (Jun 27, 2006)

JetwingX said:
			
		

> i always had a dream of spring loading the CD-Rom drive so that it would be a game to catch CD's as they fell from you ceiling



LoL, Somehow that dream came true 4 me with my iMac G5 spitting cd's after say importing a cd on iTunes, I do my best to catch them on the fly    ;0)


----------



## RacerX (Jun 27, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> Well, the PB 180 would still have been my favourite Mac ever.


I remember when that model came out. It was hard to find as people were buying them as fast as Apple could make them.

My favorite series would be the PowerBook Duos. I've owned the 230, 270c, 280, 280c and 2300c (I still have both the 280 and 2300c).

Even though I still use my Duo 2300c (running Mac OS 8.6), it is mainly a _book bag computer_ that I use when I'm at school (because it doesn't take up much room or weigh much in my backpack). The systems I spend most of my time on are my PowerBook G3 Wallstreet, Beige G3 Mini Tower, PowerMac 8600/300 and my PowerBook 3400c.

The 8600 (running Rhapsody 5.6) and the 3400c (running Mac OS 8.6) are pretty much in original condition. I did add an ATI Rage 128 to the 8600, but other wise it is stock.

My Wallstreet (running Mac OS X v10.2.8) has been upgraded to a G4/500, I replaced the CD-ROM drive with a CDRW drive and it has a second hard drive in the battery expansion bay. My Beige G3 (running Mac OS X v10.3.9) has a G4/533, an ATI Radeon 7000 (32 MB of VRAM), an UltraATA-66 card (with an 80 GB hard drive connected), a USB, the stock 24x CD-ROM drive, a DVD-ROM drive and room for a CDR drive which I plan on getting in the next month or so. Plus there should be room within the case for at least one more hard drive.


----------



## speXedy (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd have to say non, I persoanlly hated Macs until the generation of OS X. I remember back in middle school, and before that when they had OS whatever, and it SUCKED! I thought they ran really slow, and looked terrible, but then again that was school computers, so maybe that had a bit to do with it.


----------



## danfan521 (Jun 27, 2006)

I *still* run a G4 Cube. That computer was (and still is) so cool back in the day. I've been debating an upgrade for some time now. But what to do with that cube is the big thing. Maybe I'll just pack it in a box and store it away - along with the Mac Classic, Mac LC and the "Pismo" Powerbook I'm using.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jun 28, 2006)

I think he was referring to the Powerbook G3 as it is the first Powerbook for us DeGeneration X folks. I liked the Power Mac 6100 because it was my gaming machine and the new iMac (iMac DV 400 Lime, Blueberry) for its futuristic design.
My favorite is the iBook Clamshell even though I don't own one (yet!). IMO the worst Mac had to be the iMac G4 but this is about favorites.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jun 28, 2006)

Take away the iMac G5 and Mac Mini G4 because they are for sale at the Apple Online Store. You can still pick up an eMac through the education option. In addition, they are not that 'old' when it comes to computers. Your best best is starting from 1993 - 2002


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 28, 2006)

Youre right - never though of that. How can I take options away from a poll?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jun 28, 2006)

ApeintheShell said:
			
		

> IMO the worst Mac had to be the iMac G4 but this is about favorites.


how come, i loved the way those things look.  i fell in love when i saw it the first time.  way better than the g3 imacs.  i like it better than the g5/intel imac.  it had personallity.  o how i wish i had one...


----------



## fryke (Jun 28, 2006)

I'd say 1984 to 1993. Anything PowerPC is not really an old Mac, right?


----------



## macallaly (Jul 4, 2006)

Twentieth Anniversary MacIntosh..
DP1.42 Mirror Door..
iMac G3 600 Snow..
20" G4 iMac
Any G5!!


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2006)

OK, didn't he say old _*Apple*_ computers?  Wouldn't that include the Apple II series of computers as well?  Apple didn't just start with making Macs, you know... 

I would have to say the Apple IIe and the IIGS were one of the best.  Although I had the Apple IIc and it was a nice "portable computer", the lack of expandability compared to the Apple IIe and the IIGS bring the Apple IIc to a second place.

As for Macs,  I love my Quadra 650 (33 MHz 68040 CPU).  This particular Mac is actually hosting our family homepage using MacHTTP and NetPresenz for FTP.

I also liked the Motorola StarMax 4000 MT Macintosh clone which had a PPC 604e running at 160 MHz.  This ran Mac OS 9.1 nicely as well as Debian "sarge".  (The only reason I'm giving it away is because my iMc G5 is satisfying my PPC Mac needs.  Anyone want it?  All you would have to pay is shipping and I'll include a mouse and keyboard as well. )

As for my all-time favorite Pre-G3 Macs, I would have to say the Daystar Genesis Mac clones and the Power Macintosh 9600.  Lots of expandability and nie looking cases IMO.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 4, 2006)

speXedy said:
			
		

> I'd have to say non, I persoanlly hated Macs until the generation of OS X. I remember back in middle school, and before that when they had OS whatever, and it SUCKED! I thought they ran really slow, and looked terrible, but then again that was school computers, so maybe that had a bit to do with it.



I don't know how long you've been exposed to Macs, but if it was during the mid-90s I could understand.  That was Apple's lowest period in computer history.  Not until Jobs' return did things start changing for Apple.  However, for Mac-heads like myself those Macs still had their appeal.

I could also especially understand if they were school computers.  Since I work for the school system, I've seen Macs (even to this day) neglected or abused.  One time I even saw a Mac LC 580 basically ripped to shreds with the CPU removed from its socket!  This would give people the wrong impression of how wonderful a Mac truly was to use.  The elation you feel using the Mac now is not unlike what I or other Mac fans had with early Macs.  Apple has been able to maintain that "Macintosh experience" (for the most part if you ask some people here ) for quite a long time, through the 68K-PPC transition, through the Classic/Mac OS X transition, and even through the PPC/Intel transition.  I commend Apple for that.


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2006)

Somebody just gave me a Powerbook 170 (laptop). I'm the only Mac user in the local café apparently. What should I do with it?


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2006)

A 170 is one _great_ computer to write stories on. Get some kind of system 7.1 (7.1, 7.1P, 7.1.3 ...) and MacWrite II or Pro and use it to write. You can use the thing in bright sunlight and turn the backlight off to save energy. It's almost as good as the love of my life, the PowerBook 180 (which had 16 greyscales instead of just black and white).


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2006)

Really? Thanks fryke. I'll do as you say and pass it onto to my daughter. She's 11 and loves to write stories. No kidding. Mmmm.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Aug 4, 2006)

I dunno, the iMac G4 didn't feel like the new iMac to me. I used to work in a computer store and the people would come up to me and ask where the iMacs were. I pointed at the iMac G4 and usually the replies were, "Oh, this is neat" or "Can I still get the old one?". I think the iMac G5/Core Duo was a better successor to the iMac G3 because it had a vertical slot loading drive SuperDrive, was all in one(so was the iMac G4 but it looked like two pieces), better video, larger screens, introduced built in webcam later on, front row remote, and thus became the new digital entertainment hub. They should of just called the Cube the new iMac and included the monitor.


----------



## fryke (Aug 4, 2006)

Actually, the screen size on the iMac G4 and the iMac G5/iMac Core Duo was the same. Initially, the 20" monster wasn't available on the G4 model, but was added later on.


----------

